# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  recommended wood in UK?

## MumtazB

Hi all, 
I have been trying my hand at carving tsuka cores and saya cores. My learning curve is slow, but that's how I like it.  
I bought some woodworking chisels . Been playing around with some alder wood that Michael Bell sent to me , I cant seem to find it over here in the UK , and I only have a little of it left. I know poplar can also been used. One of my craftsmen uses Parana Pine a lot, so I can practice on that too. I'm still researching other woods.
 American whitewood, also known as Tulip wood, has been recommended to me as well. 
Also Willow wood, they use it a lot over here to make cricket bats. 
Does anybody have suggestions for any other types of wood I could try out , preferable a wood that is readily available in the UK or Europe. Thanks in advance

----------


## Christopher Makin

Some specialty wood suppliers carry magnolia wood.It is alot like traditional japanese ho . I got mine from Paxton Woods here in the US.they have a website.

----------


## MumtazB

cheers Christopher. I'll look into it.

----------


## Dwight Pilkilton

I would be nervious about using any type of Pine wood, it has so much resin in nature that it could probbly cause you problems down the road. perhaps Bass Wood ot Poplar.

Dwight P

----------


## MumtazB

cheers Dwight. A craftsman I know, Dave Edwards, has used Parana Pine wood successfully for a number of years without any problems. He selects his pine himself from a local timber place . Personally I prefer Alder, its just expensive over here . 
Thanks for the advice though.

----------

